# Si j'achète un Ipad 2 aux USA ????



## bobolebelge (5 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Voila, je me rend aux USA dans 1 mois et je souhaitai profiter de l'occasion au vue du prix bien plus démocratique si je puis dire qu'en Belgique d'acheter l'Ipad 2 32go Wiffi qui sort ce 11 mars aux USA.  Seulement je m'intéroge sur la compatibilité de lappareille en Belgique en ce qui concerne la langue FR ? mon comte Itune ? ....

Merci d'avance


----------



## boodou (5 Mars 2011)

Niveau matériel, c'est comme si tu l'avais acheté en Belgique.
La synchro iTunes se fiche du pays et la langue n'est qu'un paramètre dans les réglages.
Par contre, j'imagine qu'en Belgique c'est comme en France, il y a forcément le risque d'un contrôle de douane et le paiement de taxe.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mars 2011)

Qu'en est-il de la garantie et du S.A.V. ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Qu'en est-il de la garantie et du S.A.V. ?



peu importe le lieu d'acquisition, même si achètes un Apple Care ce sera pareil. Il existe certes un contrôle de douane.... mais il existe aussi une franchise d'importation, et à mon sens ce n'est foncièrement malhonnête que de ramener un Ipad ou un Ipod pour un usage personnel...


----------



## Lefenmac (5 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Qu'en est-il de la garantie et du S.A.V. ?




Garantie est internationale. 

Pour le ramener éviter de l'avoir tout net dans sa boite d'emballage mais comme un produit déjà utilisé.


Vérifier à avoir le bon adaptateur secteur pour le recharger


----------



## bobolebelge (5 Mars 2011)

Ok car j'avais lu sur d'autres topic qu'il y avais des souci pour Télécharger des App sur Itune sans carte Itune US ou carte de credis US.

Autres question je possède un Iphone 3GS avec un grand nombre d'App que je souhaiterais transférer sur Ipad est-ce possible ????

Merci


----------



## twinworld (5 Mars 2011)

la question a déjà été abordée des tonnes de fois... iPad, MacBook, iPhone, c'est toujours la même réponse. 



bobolebelge a dit:


> Ok car j'avais lu sur d'autres topic qu'il y avais des souci pour Télécharger des App sur Itune sans carte Itune US ou carte de credis US.


L'endroit où vous achetez votre matériel n'influence pas le téléchargement. Vous allez sur l'iTunes Store belge et vous téléchargez ce que vous voulez, comme pour votre iPhone. 



bobolebelge a dit:


> Autres question je possède un Iphone 3GS avec un grand nombre d'App que je souhaiterais transférer sur Ipad est-ce possible ????


oui. Pour toutes les applications compatibles iPad. Vous branchez votre iPad, vous synchronisez. Toutes les applications compatibles seront téléchargées sur votre iPad. Ensuite, vous effacez de votre iPad celles que vous ne voulez pas.


----------



## Padawanlady (5 Mars 2011)

coucou,
je ramène mon ipad 2 des us à sa sortie (mon anniv est le 10...) bref... quelle est la franchise pour la douane? en France évidemment...
elle est de 430E....


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mars 2011)

Really  je ne comprend pas  c'est ce que tu as payé ???:mouais:


----------



## twinworld (6 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Really  je ne comprend pas  c'est ce que tu as payé ???:mouais:


je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'étonnant. Ce sont des frais de douane. Et comme c'est proportionnel au montant de ce qui est importé, ça me paraît normal. Je me souviens avoir payé 30 balles de frais de douanes pour 120 balles d'achats en France.


----------



## snoopy06 (6 Mars 2011)

d'après ce que j'ai lu il y a moins de risques d'être contrôlé par les douanes en provenance d'un pays européen (escale).

Sinon éventuellement intéressé de m'en procurer un là-bas, que doit-on faire en cas de soucis avec son Ipad. On le renvoie à qui ? on peut l'amener dans un apple store français ? Merci,


----------



## Padawanlady (6 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Really  je ne comprend pas  c'est ce que tu as payé ???:mouais:



non, c'est la franchise qui est autorisée à l'entrée en france avec des produits hors EU...
serieusement, je me dis que si je me fais "piquée" par la douane je ne pourrais pas dire que je l'ai acheté en France... bref... je me dis, est ce que ça en vaut le coup?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

Sinon éventuellement intéressé de m'en procurer un là-bas, que doit-on faire en cas de soucis avec son Ipad. On le renvoie à qui ? on peut l'amener dans un apple store français ? Merci,[/QUOTE]

vue que la garantie est internationale, tu l'amène dans un apple store français.:love:


----------



## snoopy06 (6 Mars 2011)

oki merci, j'ai jamais ramené pour l'heure un produit apple c'est pour ça 

sinon au pire des cas on peut envoyer boites et autres accessoires fournis d'origine par la poste et garder son ipad ou autre avec nous mais bon


----------



## Padawanlady (6 Mars 2011)

au pire... tu t'envoies toi même ton ipad tel quel apres achat... dans la description tu notes chocolats... hihi... la vie c'est comme une boite de chocolats, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Mars 2011)

Padawanlady a dit:


> au pire... tu t'envoies toi même ton ipad tel quel apres achat... dans la description tu notes chocolats... hihi... la vie c'est comme une boite de chocolats, n'est ce pas?




Oui mais en cas de dégâts l'assurance du transporteur le couvrira .... à hauteur du prix d'une boite de chocolats.... La vie c'est comme une tartine au chocolat...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mars 2011)

Melvin33 a dit:


> Avec un peu de chance j'aurais le mien le 14.
> QUOTE]
> ...et avec un peu de malchance... après le 25 !
> Personnellement, je ne comprends pas qu'on ne puisse pas attendre quelques jours !
> Chacun fait ce qu'il veut, mais ne vient pas te plaindre en cas d'emmerdes diverses et variées !:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## momo-fr (9 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Really  je ne comprend pas  c'est ce que tu as payé ???:mouais:


C'est la franchise de douane, c'est à dire le montant à ne pas dépasser pour ne pas déclarer ton achat aux states.

Je viens de regarder les conditions douanières, pour un iPad WIFI 64 Go acheté au states (hors taxes locales - 8,25 % à NY par exemple), soit 756 $ à l'Apple store de NY (544 &#8364; au cours du jour), si tu le déclares en douane il n'y a pas de droits à payer mais juste la TVA (106,74 &#8364 soit un total de 651 &#8364; environ contre 699 &#8364; acheté ici... économie 48 &#8364;.

Ensuite tu peux essayer de gruger et passer ton iPad dans ton sac&#8230;


----------

